# Post Divorce Pots & Pans



## ShadowyFox (Dec 12, 2014)

So, my hearing for the divorce is soon and so is my birthday and Christmas. Family is splurging on my knives, but they've said that's not enough. So...I don't really have any good pots and pans. Not really sure what to suggest, since I don't want to run them dry.

I know there's a restaurant supply store that's open to the public and is used by most of the good restaurants in the area. We also have a William Senoma. I'm thinking a Dutch oven, a bit of cast iron, and obviously things I can cook pasta and sauce in (I'm a junkie for both). About the only thing that I know for sure is a couple of skillets.

Thoughts, folks?


----------



## ecchef (Dec 12, 2014)

Congratulations! BTDT. I'm partial to Staub cast iron, but Lodge is a good alternative.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 12, 2014)

I really like WS own line of Thermo-Clad Stainless-Steel cookware. Currently they are offering 25% off all their cookware online so it's a good time to check them out. 

I went through my divorce last year and had to replace my cookware. I was lucky, my ex paid for all the replacements so I pretty much replaced what I was losing with the same item.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 12, 2014)

I was in this same situation several years ago and ended up buying an All-Clad MC2 set from MetroKitchen after doing quite a bit of research. The problem I had was that I wanted an 8-quart stock pot, but if you buy a stock pot separately it is often insanely expensive. So even though I don't normally like buying sets, I shopped for a set to get the stock pot I wanted, and that minimized the useless pans that often come in sets. For instance, most sets come with a 10 and 8 inch fry pan, which is a useless combo IMO. Some bigger stores will tailor their sets to more useful combinations, but you have to search around. 

This was the set I got. 

http://www.metrokitchen.com/product/all-clad-mc2-10pc-cookware-set

The whole thing will run you $375 with the holiday discount. The only down side is that the aluminum exterior does not work with induction if you ever want to go that route and it also comes with the small fry pan that I never use. 

Other than that, Tramontina try-ply cookware from Walmart is constantly rated highly. An 8qt stock pot will run you $80. Then you could just piece out the rest of the set. I didn't go that route, because I like the shape of the All-clad stock pots which also work really well was dutch ovens. 

Of course, you can always go a restaurant service approach. Some of the Vollrath lines are nice and reasonably priced per piece, but once you piece it together it will still add up unless you go the cheap aluminum route. Their stainless stock pot is also about $80. You might find better selections at online restaurant service stores though. 

Good luck with the new route in life. 

k.


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 12, 2014)

Staub:doublethumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Dec 12, 2014)

A mix.

I'll risk being blasphemous and suggest "Swiss Diamond" for non-stick household use. A 8 and an 11 inch skillet and a 3 qt saucepan will cover eggs, fish, cream (and other) sauces. 

For enameled cast iron, La C is what other brands aspire too. Staub is very good. Recently Battali (sp?) released several pieces that seem as well made as Staub at half the price. Butt ugly orange though. I like a dutch oven and braising pan in cast iron.

Some stainless as noted above, esp a large skillet or saute. Arguably don't need the skillet if you have saute. A stainless sauce pan is also good.

An 8 qt stock pot for your pasta. I would not consider one that was not induction capable.

And I want a WS TK Rondeau. I don't need one but...


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 12, 2014)

Man, there was a smoking deal on a large Le Cruiset dutch oven last week :-( 

I'd look at Lodge skillets (a small and a 12 inch); it's probably hoping for too much to have them seek out old (smooth) cast iron for you.

An All-Clad skillet (12 inch?) and a 3-4 qt sauté pan with lid would be good.

A couple small pots (1-1/2 - 3 qt sizes) would be good to have, probably in All-Clad or a cheaper 3-ply stainless.

Staub and Le Cruiset for the dutch oven, although Sur La Table has a house brand that isn't too terribly bad for a bit less money. Think at least 5 Qt.

Sur La Table, Williams-Sonoma, etc. all seem to have an inexpensive pasta pot with strainer plus steamer basket. Usually ~10 Qts, with thin sides and a heavier bottom.

Also, Sur La Table usually has their house-brand stainless steel sets at a decent mark-down around this time of year. You'd need to look and see if any of the sets make sense for you. They are pretty fairly priced for what you get.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 12, 2014)

I prefer a conical bottom pot, saucier, I do just about all my pot cooking in those. The above advice is all good.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 12, 2014)

Something else I forgot to mention. If you have a Le Creuset outlet nearby, their prices are always lower than anywhere else and during December there is an additional 25% discount. 

I'd be more than willing to pick up some pieces for you at my local store. With shipping they'd still be a bargain. PM me if you're interested, or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 12, 2014)

I just so happen to have three unused Calphalon pots in good sizes. 

12" Omelette/skillet
Calphalon Unison Nonstick 12" Omelette Pan & Cover https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LSICYA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

5QT casserole/Dutch oven
Calphalon Contemporary Nonstick Dishwasher Safe Dutch Oven with Cover, 5-Quart https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE1C3Z2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

8QT stock pot. 
Calphalon Contemporary Nonstick 8 Qt. Stock Pot with Cover https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000936JV/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

They are unused new in box. Looking to get $200 plus shipping for the set if your interested, that's about half off new. 

Sorry if I'm hijacking, just wanted to offer them


----------



## hypnos (Dec 12, 2014)

Cuisinart Multiclad Pro set. Very nice. Can be purchased on Amazon for $225.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 12, 2014)

Love my scanpan


----------



## Seth (Dec 13, 2014)

Wait a moment. I want to hear about the divorce. Pans are pans (btw, go carbon steel on the fry pans). When is the hearing? Can we come?

Actually, sorry to hear about that. Sometimes for the best, sometimes not so much, but nevertheless traumatic. I know, I have done it a bunch of times.


----------



## ShadowyFox (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Since I'm close to a restaurant supply store, I'm gonna look there and see what I can do. And I'll definitely look at All Clad. I've been seeing these black steel pans on TV and online and am curious about what in the heck they are.


----------

